# Conan O'Brien Giving Away 20 Pine Tree Air Fresheners, Complete With Chevy Cruze



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

A while back reports circulated that General Motors bight be pairing up with Oprah for another car giveaway. That never materialize, with Oprah instead opting to team up with Volkswagen, but now another TV host is doing their part to get you behind the wheel of a car for free.

General Motors and Conan O'Brien have just launched a new give-away: "20 Pine Tree Air Fresheners in 20 Nights." And it just so happens that with each air freshener, Conan will also include a handy life-sized 2012 Chevy Cruze carrying case.

Hit the link below to enter:

Conan's Chevy Cruze "20 Pine Tree Air Fresheners In 20 Nights Giveaway Spectacular Sweepstakes" @ TeamCoco.com

More: *Conan O'Brien Giving Away 20 Pine Tree Air Fresheners, Complete With Chevy Cruze* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've been signing up every day since it came out, still haven't won


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

I signed up


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Time to take this down?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...ain't _nothing_ really "free" there's _always_ some strings attached _somewhere_.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Look i found one of the winners on flickr 

'11 Chevy Cruz 2LT(Car I won) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------

